# Triangle grass



## Punchyleaf (Oct 5, 2013)

Can I ask what's the big deal with triangle grass?


----------



## rubyy (Oct 5, 2013)

Triangle grass?


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

There's a big deal about grass?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 5, 2013)

I have no idea myself. All I know is that square grass hates me: I think I got it only once or twice when I was resetting frequently.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm wondering because back when maps were being spoken of pre release, I saw tons of responses hoping to get triangle grass.
What so special of it?
.-.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 5, 2013)

i dont think there is anything special about it... i know in City folk i had triangle grass and in the winter the grass pattern turned into stars... is this the same in New leaf i am not sure, but maybe that is why people like it so much, because in the winter it will become stars?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 5, 2013)

But circle grass becomes stars in new leaf ._.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

I think triangle grass leads to stars in winter, not sure though.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 5, 2013)

Triangle grass looks the most grass like to me. (as in pointy straight line blades) So I prefer it, and in the past it meant you got Star snow which I really wanted but then found out later they've switched the snow patterns. D:


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 5, 2013)

So I'm going to assume most that wanted triangle grass were those that probably thought it still lead to star snow :0


----------



## Twisk (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm one of the people who was pretty set on getting a town with triangle grass. It's because it looks more like a shape that resembles grass, and the triangles seem smaller (and therefore less eye-catching/busy) than the circles and squares. It's also probably the most "iconic" grass shape for Animal Crossing, like when you search for Animal Crossing backgrounds on the web, a lot of them will probably be triangle grass.

Triangle grass has square snow, circle grass has star snow, and square grass has circle snow.
I prefer star snow or circle snow over square snow, but don't care too much because snowcover only lasts a couple of months.

It's all just personal preference


----------



## gabriursa (Oct 5, 2013)

I got triangle grass without even noticing until now. Heh. Didn't think much of it tbh, I mean how often do you stand there and look and admire your grass...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 5, 2013)

gabriursa said:


> I got triangle grass without even noticing until now. Heh. Didn't think much of it tbh, I mean how often do you stand there and look and admire your grass...



Well I managed to destroy about 90% of it and now that I've worked so hard to grow it back I admire it everyday. :3


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 5, 2013)

Triangle grass seems the most aesthetically appealing, and it had nothing to do with snow patterns for me. I've always had triangle grass since the first game and I wasn't going to start not having triangle grass for this game.


----------



## anne_713 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have never noticed there were different shapes of grass. So happy I didn't know before when I was looking for my perfect map. I'd probably never have one lol


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 5, 2013)

anne_713 said:


> I have never noticed there were different shapes of grass. So happy I didn't know before when I was looking for my perfect map. I'd probably never have one lol



for sure lol, i never paid attention to it untill a friend of mine kept on reseting her town to find circle grass XD


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 5, 2013)

I forgot there were different grass shapes.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 5, 2013)

It's hard for me to get circle grass; I've only had it once, on my very first town.  The same goes for apples as my native fruit.
Honestly, I like circle grass the best, then square, and then triangle.  I never knew there was a big deal about it, though.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 5, 2013)

I have circle grass, I like that it matches my town kind of as it resembles golf course grass  I have triangles in my first town.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 5, 2013)

Grass pattern are a lot more subtle in New Leaf than in previous versions. Grass now looks like grass and not an afternoon art project from a 3rd grader. That's why I never noticed I had circle patterns.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

i have square grass
i never really knew people cared about that kind of stuff lol


----------



## nyanicat (Oct 5, 2013)

how do you know what kind of grass you have o_o


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

sallykang said:


> how do you know what kind of grass you have o_o



there's shapes in the grass if you look closely


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have triangle grass, but I never tried to get it.  I don't understand all the fuss about it.


----------



## ninfia (Oct 5, 2013)

i have triangle grass and i'm super happy about it!! i'll be resetting my town in a week and i'm hoping to get a nice map with triangle grass and apples as my native fruit


----------



## ceribells (Oct 6, 2013)

I have square grass, but after reading about somebody resetting for triangle grass, I dreamt my town bugged out and reset and I had triangle grass...yeah, I dream about AC sometimes, I hope I'm not the only one! I kinda wish I had known more about town setups sooner, it's too late to reset now.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 6, 2013)

idc about grass but mine is circle
some people have triangle grass as a requirement im like why
i understand native fruits but????// its just grass


----------



## Clover (Oct 6, 2013)

I wanted to have triangle grass because I didn't like seeing repeating patterns in my grass, which are very obvious to me with square or circle grass. I don't really care about the snow pattern. I agree that the grass is much more subtle in New Leaf than in the previous games, so that's a plus. Since getting the preferred map layout is hard enough, it was pretty lucky that my town actually has the grass I wanted.


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 6, 2013)

I didn't even realize grass had different shapes until I saw people posting about it on the forums. o: I chose towns solely by map layout. 

My main town has triangle grass and my TT town has circle grass. It's February in my TT town and I really love the star snow~


----------



## Amyy (Oct 6, 2013)

people care about the grass? o-o


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 6, 2013)

If you don't care about the shape of the grass you probably aren't one for appreciating those minor details.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 6, 2013)

I personally care about my grass. Especially care when it starts to deteriorate. My towns have Circle grass and square grass
Luckily I got my perfect map on all 3 towns, but 2 of them were like dream team perfect
Brown town hall (reminds me of flan so I like it)
Circle grass
Museum on the left side (I like the museum being next to the picture booth and my bench next to kicks)
And retail right near the beach


----------

